# Dogs that control their food intake?



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

How many of you have dogs that will leave food behind?

My last dog, and Kyleigh never had kibble - they were on the raw diet from day one. 

I would just put a whack load of the food in their bowls and let them eat. Both of my dogs never over ate. They simply ate their fill and then walked away. 

I did pay attention of course to see if they were getting fat, and they never did, and you can see in Ky's photo album and her recent grooming pic, that she's the ideal weight (about 55-58 pounds). 

My friend has two labs and when I visited her and she how I fed Kyleigh she was amazed. I did chuckle though, and said, c'mon you have the food hoovers of dogs!!!! 

Does anyone else do this? Can anyone else do this? I can't be the ONLY one with a dog that only eats what she needs!!!!


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery is raw fed and he will regulate himself. I've noticed if he has a big dinner he will nibble on breakfast or vice-versa. I know not all dogs self regulate, my moms chihuahua will keep eating if they left food out to free graze. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I started on kibble for a month or two. He didn't self regulate then, and he only turned his nose up at like 3 meals - it was just terrible kibble, but he decided to eat one day and never looked back. Now the dog eats everything and anything he thinks will taste nice - furries, sticks, rubber, socks, pebbles - and has no concept of self regulation. He destroys his meals. 

However, it does seem to translate to a higher food drive.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear will self regulate. The last time I weighed him was a month ago and he was a lean 74 lbs. I figured I could up his food a liitle bit to put a little extra weight on him but when I give him that little extra he will leave it in his bowl.
I guess that's good, I just think it's funny because he is very food driven so you would have thought the extra food would have been like a feast to him!


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

If it was kibble, she would self regulate. Raw? No way. Both of my dogs would eat until they physically could not. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Maggie does
No matter how much I feed her she will ALWAYS leave between 5 - 9 kibbles in the bowl???


----------



## lemonadeicedtea (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine self-regulates with kibble, and even meat/raw bones (though to less of a degree). He keeps himself at a very slim 70lbs at 19 months. I almost wish his food drive was higher to make training a little easier.


----------

